# employment opportunites??



## emma coughlin (Apr 14, 2010)

My husband and I are hotel/restaurant/pub managers and we are hoping to find jobs in this trade in the Algarve. We are learning Portugese conversational anyway but was wondering if we could get away with an English speaking job in a hotel/restaurant and what are the chances of the job being all year round rather than seasonal?? 
Appreciate any advice!
Thanks


----------



## livinginthesun (Apr 12, 2010)

From the papers over the last few weeks they have being advertising for staff in this kind of expertise especially around the tourist areas, but not many jobs to be honest now really is the time to be looking before the season really starts and i don't know if any are all year round they do advertise for english speakers but learning portugese will help.


----------



## emma coughlin (Apr 14, 2010)

livinginthesun said:


> From the papers over the last few weeks they have being advertising for staff in this kind of expertise especially around the tourist areas, but not many jobs to be honest now really is the time to be looking before the season really starts and i don't know if any are all year round they do advertise for english speakers but learning portugese will help.


Thanks for your comment and advise!


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

There are always either direct opportunities or the chance to create opportunities, you need to get out into the market place and sell yourself. If you are good at your job you will find work, there are plenty of restaurants that keep busy right through the year and even more that last only one season before going bust.

If you are clever enough to work out why that might be - then you are 99% of the way there.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

I agree with MrBife - having been here a while I don't think the situation is quite as bad as some people would have you believe - once you start chatting to people you do start to hear of things. The most important thing, I would say, is having enough cash behind you until you find something - it's all about networking!


----------

